

Tango EV solar-charging at Googleplex (video; just posted; 1:14) - DabAsteroid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qutwO8xi_Ro

======
DabAsteroid
This is Tango #2, owned by Jorg Brown [pronounced "Yorg"]. Jorg is seen in the
video. Two more videos of this car are here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=307373>

